# Rory and Missy update (A year later)



## MissysMum (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, Gosh it's been a while since I last logged into forums. Can you believe it's been a whole year (And a bit) since little Rory was born? Due to forgetting all my details for photo bucket, I thought it would be easier to link y'all to my Facebook group so you can follow his progress daily.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-adventures-of-Rory/698738980235916?skip_nax_wizard=true&ref_type=bookmark

I hope all your babies - new and old - are doing well.

Take care,

Sammy, Missy & Rory


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2015)

WOW!!! He sure has grown, but is even more handsome than as a newborn!! Thank you for sharing these pictures with us. He is just beautiful!!!

How is Missy doing? Will you be breeding her again? She sure did produce a handsome boy for you!!


----------



## MissysMum (Jun 13, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW!!! He sure has grown, but is even more handsome than as a newborn!! Thank you for sharing these pictures with us. He is just beautiful!!!
> 
> How is Missy doing? Will you be breeding her again? She sure did produce a handsome boy for you!!


Thank you 

Missy is well, she is away at the moment as we've just had Rory gelded! She comes back next week. I won't be breeding from her though, she produced a smashing little foal but he was a BOGOF and we didn't know!! I think she's going to be much happier showing and playing with children from now on


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the update, im a little late to see this.

He has certainly grown up to be quite the handsome gelding


----------

